

Good programmers are good sysadmins are good programmers - ltratt
http://tratt.net/laurie/tech_articles/articles/good_programmers_are_good_sysadmins_are_good_programmers

======
ZeroGravitas
I agree with the headline but didn't find much in the article to back it up.

For my part I look at Perl (or Ruby) and see an expression of Unix traditions.
Building on those can make you very productive. I'd say the same is true of
Ruby on Rails where it's really a distillation of best practice in web app
design and deployment.

------
jcapote
This is probably a good article, but there's no way I can read something with
margins like that.

~~~
mooism2
I had no trouble reading the article, and did not notice the margins, so I am
curious: what is it about the margins that you felt prevented you from reading
it?

------
badger7
No, that's productive programmers. Productivity != competence, and I've seen
plenty of examples of this first hand.

Besides which, that approach is not suited to all aspects of programming. If
you think in terms of a utility programmer - someone who just tweaks here and
there when others aren't capable - it swings the other way. Being able to get
the client to show you how they do things and attacking the problem that way
can save an eternity of poking around trying to trace a problem.

